
HoneyMap Offers Real-Time Glimpse of Cyber Attacks as They Happen - iProject
http://betabeat.com/2012/09/the-honeymap-offers-real-time-glimpse-of-cyber-attacks-as-they-happen/
======
lehenbauer
The countries that show the most hits are the ones that have the most
honeypots. Thus showing the attacks geographically, while cool-looking,
doesn't provide a lot of value.

Maybe they could normalize the regions by including the ratio of honeypots to
Interent-connected computers.

